

JQuery Core Style Guidelines, the PEP8 of JavaScript? - jgalvez
http://docs.jquery.com/JQuery_Core_Style_Guidelines

======
taitems
It's always encouraging when you can compare your own coding style and a
document like this and see little difference. I must say that no-one here
spaces their function call parameters, and I don't see much of an appeal
either.

